# Latest On The Upcoming Food Shortage



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know if everyone has seen this or if it's already been posted (I've looked and didn't see it), so if this is a repeat my apologies. The following is a cut and paste from an article that was sent to me this morning by a sheeple that finally opened their eyes!






Posted: 14 Apr 2011 05:51 PM PDT




In case you haven't noticed, the world is on the verge of a horrific global food crisis. At some point, this crisis will affect you and your family. It may not be today, and it may not be tomorrow, but it is going to happen. Crazy weather and horrifying natural disasters have played havoc with agricultural production in many areas of the globe over the past couple of years. Meanwhile, the price of oil has begun to skyrocket. The entire global economy is predicated on the ability to use massive amounts of inexpensive oil to cheaply produce food and other goods and transport them over vast distances. Without cheap oil the whole game changes. Topsoil is being depleted at a staggering rate and key aquifers all over the world are being drained at an alarming pace. Global food prices are already at an all-time high and they continue to move up aggressively. So what is going to happen to our world when hundreds of millions more people cannot afford to feed themselves?

Most Americans are so accustomed to supermarkets that are absolutely packed to the gills with massive amounts of really inexpensive food that they cannot even imagine that life could be any other way. Unfortunately, that era is ending.

There are all kinds of indications that we are now entering a time when there will not be nearly enough food for everyone in the world. As competition for food supplies increases, food prices are going to go up. In fact, at some point they are going to go way up.

Let's look at some of the key reasons why an increasing number of people believe that a massive food crisis is on the horizon.

The following are 20 signs that a horrific global food crisis is coming....

#1 According to the World Bank, 44 million people around the globe have been pushed into extreme poverty since last June because of rising food prices.

#2 The world is losing topsoil at an astounding rate. In fact, according to Lester Brown, "one third of the world's cropland is losing topsoil faster than new soil is forming through natural processes".

#3 Due to U.S. ethanol subsidies, almost a third of all corn grown in the United States is now used for fuel. This is putting a lot of stress on the price of corn.

#4 Due to a lack of water, some countries in the Middle East find themselves forced to almost totally rely on other nations for basic food staples. For example, it is being projected that there will be no more wheat production in Saudi Arabia by the year 2012.

#5 Water tables all over the globe are being depleted at an alarming rate due to "overpumping". According to the World Bank, there are 130 million people in China and 175 million people in India that are being fed with grain with water that is being pumped out of aquifers faster than it can be replaced. So what happens once all of that water is gone?

#6 In the United States, the systematic depletion of the Ogallala Aquifer could eventually turn "America's Breadbasket" back into the "Dust Bowl".

#7 Diseases such as UG99 wheat rust are wiping out increasingly large segments of the world food supply.

#8 The tsunami and subsequent nuclear crisis in Japan have rendered vast agricultural areas in that nation unusable. In fact, there are many that believe that eventually a significant portion of northern Japan will be considered to be uninhabitable. Not only that, many are now convinced that the Japanese economy, the third largest economy in the world, is likely to totally collapse as a result of all this.

#9 The price of oil may be the biggest factor on this list. The way that we produce our food is very heavily dependent on oil. The way that we transport our food is very heavily dependent on oil. When you have skyrocketing oil prices, our entire food production system becomes much more expensive. If the price of oil continues to stay high, we are going to see much higher food prices and some forms of food production will no longer make economic sense at all.

#10 At some point the world could experience a very serious fertilizer shortage. According to scientists with the Global Phosphorus Research Initiative, the world is not going to have enough phosphorous to meet agricultural demand in just 30 to 40 years.

#11 Food inflation is already devastating many economies around the globe. For example, India is dealing with an annual food inflation rate of 18 percent.

#12 According to the United Nations, the global price of food reached a new all-time high in February.

#13 According to the World Bank, the global price of food has risen 36% over the past 12 months.

#14 The commodity price of wheat has approximately doubled since last summer.

#15 The commodity price of corn has also about doubled since last summer.

#16 The commodity price of soybeans is up about 50% since last June.

#17 The commodity price of orange juice has doubled since 2009.

#18 There are about 3 billion people around the globe that live on the equivalent of 2 dollars a day or less and the world was already on the verge of economic disaster before this year even began.

#19 2011 has already been one of the craziest years since World War 2. Revolutions have swept across the Middle East, the United States has gotten involved in the civil war in Libya, Europe is on the verge of a financial meltdown and the U.S. dollar is dying. None of this is good news for global food production.

#20 There have been persistent rumors of shortages at some of the biggest suppliers of emergency food in the United States. The following is an excerpt from a recent "special alert" posted on Raiders News Network....

Look around you. Read the headlines. See the largest factories of food, potassium iodide, and other emergency product manufacturers literally closing their online stores and putting up signs like those on Mountain House's Official Website and Thyrosafe's Factory Webpage that explain, due to overwhelming demand, they are shutting down sales for the time being and hope to reopen someday.

So what does all of this mean?

It means that time is short.

For years, many "doom and gloomers" have been yelling and screaming that a food crisis is coming.

Well, up to this point there hasn't been much to get alarmed about. Food prices have started to rise, but the truth is that our stores are still packed to the rafters will gigantic amounts of relatively cheap food.

However, you would have to be an idiot not to see the warning signs. Just look at what happened in Japan after March 11th. Store shelves were cleared out almost instantly.

It isn't going to happen today, and it probably isn't going to happen tomorrow, but at some point a major league food crisis is going to strike.

So what are you and your family going to do then?

You might want to start thinking about that.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

The LDS have reported the food price increases are happening almost on a daily basis at their food distribution centers. They said a MASSIVE price increase will come in the coming days. NOT GOOD. 
I know the food prices will increase dramatically soon. Washington and Oregon are still experiencing EXTREME rainfall the past 6 months as well as snow. We will most definitely flood this summer. Almost all farms and gardens here are starting over. I just saw a news story today on how farmers are starting over and the community gardens are non-existent. The weatherman told us not to bother planting anything until MID JUNE!!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I plan on putting as much as i can out this year but the weather will not let me. 2-3 days of dry then 1.5 to 2.5 rain soaked ground by the time it starts to dry out. Here we go again more h2o, i can water dry fields but can't farm mud. I think i need to get a rice paddy going.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

kyfarmer said:


> I plan on putting as much as i can out this year but the weather will not let me. 2-3 days of dry then 1.5 to 2.5 rain soaked ground by the time it starts to dry out. Here we go again more h2o, i can water dry fields but can't farm mud. I think i need to get a rice paddy going.


my mailbox is sinking into the ground and today fell over. Trees are falling over left and right because the ground is too wet....we're swimming over here.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

kyfarmer said:


> I plan on putting as much as i can out this year but the weather will not let me. 2-3 days of dry then 1.5 to 2.5 rain soaked ground by the time it starts to dry out. Here we go again more h2o, i can water dry fields but can't farm mud. I think i need to get a rice paddy going.


How bout making a fish farm? Gotta look for the silver lining ya know!:flower:


----------



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

I just started canning and prepping a bout a week ago. I have always had enough food normally on hand that if needed, I would survive for at least a few weeks. I am glad I have started thinking about long term....


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

If the ground won't co-operate then go to containers!
I'm going to start upping my rice buying. It's not something that I can grow here and it can be used so many ways and all three meals.( I'm a rice-a-holic.love it with just butter salt and pepper). It should keep well ( white rice) in mylar and O2's.
I've been so intent on getting the wheat that I've over looked my rice!
I'm also going to be buying more powdered milk and vacuum sealing it.
As for OJ, I'm buying Tang ( or a like product), to replace it.
Been stocking up on coffee all last year and next weekend we're hitting an Amish discount grocery in Pa, and I'll be buying 6-8 more large cans there. I have loads of tea. And I'm considering buying and planting a tea bush. They have one that is Russian so it should take our winters here.
I'm buying frozen veggies when they're on sale and then dehydrating them so they keep longer.$1 for a 1 pound bag is a good price here so I stock up and then dry them.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I have been buying survival food 275 on ebay for $109.00 for a 3 Months supply it is now as high as $1000.00


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> I'm going to start upping my rice buying.


Sam's Club will start limiting rice purchases pretty soon like they did in 2008-9... -and the price will be going sky high..

Due to increased exports to crippled Japan.

We just bought a 24' x 72' greenhouse... _just in case _we have to raise a garden away from radioactive (fallout) rain. 
No telling what could happen at Fukushima (or other coming events if these quakes don't quit).
We've got several ponds to water it from, after we put the water through an old pool filter.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree ... it would take an idiot not to see the warning signs ... and your list is true imo and we all need to take notice.  

#3 Due to U.S. ethanol subsidies, almost a third of all corn grown in the United States is now used for fuel. This is putting a lot of stress on the price of corn.

This is starting to change ... Bio Plants are starting to going under ... I heard about one in N.C. that was shutting it doors, the one in our area is on the edge. If they don't get their Fed money this month (it is eight months late per the paper.) it will be out by the end of spring. Heard about another one in Northern Va. that was in the same shape.

Our livestock feed has started to level, higher yes ... but in the last few months the price has been pennies not dollars. The price change in our feed now is not so much the price in corn and oat but fuel price. (per the mill owner)

Just so you know ...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I was out visiting the farm-land around Calgary today and found out that most of the farmers are 3 weeks behind schedule for turning the soil to get ready for planting, and, it is snowing again today with possible 40cm (about 14") of snow to fall between tonight and Monday morning around here ... 

If that happens, farmers could be between 6 and 8 weeks behind in their planting schedule (due to extreme moisture in the land) which will be a huge problem with our growing season. Local Hutterites (similar to Amish and Mennonite) are chompin' at the bit to get their seeds into the ground!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Need to gear up the home garden and can, can, can.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

we've been prepping for years and doubled the garden last year in anticipation of a bad economy or other events. Recently, we have been very aware of how high food prices are and have put extra effort into adding more while we can still afford it...we've prioritized according to whether it is a real shortage (cocoa, coffee), we can not grow it (wheat, sugar) or wether it's a nessesity to living and using other preps (salt, hard goods)...if something makes all three criteria, we get it in as large a quantity as we can (wheat, corn, sugar). It's time to really make prepping a major focus imo.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That's the way we look at it. If we can produce it here, we produce a lot. If we can't, we buy a lot.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

There is a metropolitan city to the south of me and their farmer's market which usually opens in early March hasn't opened yet due to the nasty weather. Our local farmer's market is doing the same. I've noticed Lowe's and Home Depot, who usually at this time of year have parking lots full of vegetables and flower starts, have NONE. Neighbors haven't even started their gardens yet. The other day, I woke up to ice and frost on the ground! This time last year, I had my garden planted OVER A MONTH AGO!

It's going to get bad.


----------



## Linda61 (Mar 2, 2011)

I usually don't grow anything but tomatoes, but this year am trying some other things, come to my side of town the Bi-Mart, last week had quite a few different veggie starts (Orchards) Also our Lowes had a few too. i got Zucinni, bell peppers, Hot peppers & tomatoes & rasberry plant. This is the latest spring we have had in a long time, but this use to be the norm.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

One of my son-in-laws has been downsized out of his job as assistant manager of a athletic store. We are taking some home canned foods down this weekend and will see what else we can do. Although they have not asked for help, I know they will need it. He had a yard service on the side and has jumped in to expand that but I know things will be tough. Daughter is a dental assistant and they have 2 young boys. They live in a subdivision and have a small yard, but have turned most of the back yard into a garden. Please pray for them and all others that are being faced with these hardships now. Prepare for the worst and Pray for the best.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

We are so lucky here in the south. We have had garden weather now since the 1st of March. Winter was really cold and wet, then in mid Feb, it just quit. Only one lite frost since then.

I started a couple of weeks early this year and have tomatoes forming now. peppers too. Squash will start blooming in a couple of weeks. Corn nearly 2 ft tall. We should have a banner year for gardening this year, unless it gets really dry.

Oh yeah, BUY SEEDS!!!! I usually send $40-60 each year. I have sent out this year, nearly $350!!! Better than half on heirloom seeds. 

Jimmy


----------

